# ¿Cómo puedo armar un "Home Theatre"?



## gnrfire (Jun 17, 2009)

Hola gente del foro, la verdad soy nuevo en esto, si bien tengo ciertos conocimientos, me gustaria que me ayudaran y me aconsejaran, como armar un home theatre casero. Es decir, que me digan cuanto amplificadorfacadores, cuantos parlantes, si necesito cross over, o pre amplificador. desde ya mucha gracias


----------



## MFK08 (Jun 17, 2009)

5 amplificador de no mas de 15W (el sinclair Z-30 es una buena alternativa con 20w) y un amplificador para el woofer que puede ser alguno con integrado para reducir tamaño yo pondria dos LM1875 en puente, pero tienes mas opciones en cuanto a integrados. si tu DVD tiene salida 5.1 lo unico que tienes que hacer son los amplificador y listo. para los parlantes mucho nopuedo decirte pero montaria 4 satelitales con parlantes de 5'' o 6'' y su respectivo tw domo un central con dos 5'' y su tw y un buen woofer de 8'' o 10'' con eso te cansas de ver peliculas con buen sonido...


----------



## gnrfire (Jun 17, 2009)

muchas gracias MFK08, el amplificador del woofer debe ser mas potente o todos en el rango de los 20w?
y me gustaria saber como hacer para de una entrada estéreo obtener 5.1 canales?


----------



## MFK08 (Jun 17, 2009)

Con 40 o 50w para el woofer es suficiente.. sobre el conversor de estereo a 5.1 el buscador no muerde ahi te dejo el enlace a un conversor

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/conversor-audio-estereo-5-1-a-20389/


----------



## gnrfire (Jun 17, 2009)

Muchas gracias MFK08. Ya habia investigado el tema del 5.1 canales, pero queria sacarme la dudas , queria saber si conectandole solo los amplificador esta bien, o debo ponerle un pre amplificador?


----------



## MFK08 (Jun 17, 2009)

yo no pondria preamplificador la señal sale del DV lista para ser amplificada y mientra mas limpia mejor...


----------



## gnrfire (Jun 17, 2009)

muchas pero muchas gracias 
esta semana empiezo a programar todo


----------

